
Huawei Won’t Use Google in Its Upcoming Smartphones Even If U.S. Lifts Trade Ban - baybal2
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/30/21115451/huawei-restore-google-services-android-us-ban-lift-first-choice
======
fleischhauf
That's one danger of trade bans. It can also accidentally make the other party
independent of you.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
The headline is the exact opposite:

> Huawei says it would return to using Google services if US lifted ban

